# Trends in photography??



## luvmyfamily (May 31, 2012)

What's up with the overexposed sunlight photos I have seen?Am I allowed to post a link to someones photo website?  I am sure that is not allowed am I am not knocking his photos, most of them are amazing!  However, is this a new trend with overexposed sunlight photos?  I have been seeing this a lot lately.  First it was selective color trend years ago and HDR and the vintage cross process look, now this?  Part of me likes it, however if i did a photo like that for critique, would get ripped on being overexposed.  I'm confused.


----------



## imagemaker46 (May 31, 2012)

I'm not really sure if there are any new trends, perhaps more people are experimenting with techniques they have seen.  Some of them work but most of them don't.  The only thing that I find is that more people are playing with over saturation, or muting the colours, neither one looks good unless it is done really well, and under the right circumstances.  HDR is still being played with, and again, it can look amazing if not over used.  I'm an old school shooter that likes to keep everything real, correct exposures, colours, light and content is what I like to see.


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 31, 2012)

Define overexposed.  Most of these photos you are referring to usually have good exposure on the SUBJECT.  Just the background is all overexposed since no light was used.


----------



## tirediron (May 31, 2012)

Just like any other part of life, trends, fashions and fads come and go in photography, and the "1975 Sears Catalogue" look is a popular one right now.  I'm not adverse to it, but one image in a set with that treatment is enough; I tend to agree with Imagemaker; I like "real".


----------



## luvmyfamily (May 31, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> Define overexposed. Most of these photos you are referring to usually have good exposure on the SUBJECT. Just the background is all overexposed since no light was used.



No, I'm talking about everything is overposed, background and subject.  The guys photos are emazing, but there were just a few that didn't look like his style.  I can't exactly describe it because I can't post a link to his site.


----------



## luvmyfamily (May 31, 2012)

tirediron said:


> Just like any other part of life, trends, fashions and fads come and go in photography, and the "1975 Sears Catalogue" look is a popular one right now. I'm not adverse to it, but one image in a set with that treatment is enough; I tend to agree with Imagemaker; I like "real".



Hope they don't bring back polyster pointy collars


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 31, 2012)

you can post site.  It is ok.


----------



## luvmyfamily (May 31, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> you can post site. It is ok.



Ok, once again, I'm not knocking his photos, he is very creative, but scroll down to photo #4....???????????

Chicago Wedding Photographer &hearts; Miller + Miller Chicago Illinois IL Area Wedding Photography | Elegant, Classy, Modern Photojournalistic Style, High Fashion Photographers, Photos, Pictures


----------



## Robin Usagani (May 31, 2012)

I wouldnt call that overexposed.  It is either the sun hitting the lens element (probably on purpose with no lens hood), or he did it on on PP.  Nothing is overexposed.  Even the white dress you can see detail.  I say his work is top notch.


----------



## luvmyfamily (May 31, 2012)

Schwettylens said:


> I wouldnt call that overexposed. It is either the sun hitting the lens element (probably on purpose with no lens hood), or he did it on on PP. Nothing is overexposed. Even the white dress you can see detail. I say his work is top notch.



I think it's top notch too, and actually like it, but was confused that if he were to post that single photo on here in the photo galleries for critique, someone may say it is overexposed.  If you scroll down, he has a lot more like it and I have been seeing this a lot lately. The only thinkg I noticed was a little blown out skies, but they seem to work.


----------



## tirediron (May 31, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > Just like any other part of life, trends, fashions and fads come and go in photography, and the "1975 Sears Catalogue" look is a popular one right now. I'm not adverse to it, but one image in a set with that treatment is enough; I tend to agree with Imagemaker; I like "real".
> ...


You mean they're not in any more? :er:


----------



## mjhoward (May 31, 2012)

Yea that's not overexposed.  It seems more like a slight haze or fogginess that anything.


----------



## tirediron (May 31, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> ...The only thinkg I noticed was a little blown out skies, but they seem to work.


Those I suspect were the conditions on the day.  Ideal?  No, but I doubt if sescheduling for a 'bluer sky' was an option for either the photographer or the clients, so he dealt with it, and did so very well too I think.


----------



## luvmyfamily (May 31, 2012)

tirediron said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > ...The only thinkg I noticed was a little blown out skies, but they seem to work.
> ...



I struggle with blown out skies all the time.  It's not every day in KY we have perfect blue skies.  Gotta deal with them.  Anyway, I loved this photographer.


----------



## Mot (May 31, 2012)

I scrolled through that site. I found the work to be really competent, I couldn't see any technical flaws.

This image was, by far, my favourite. 

There are some current trends that I've noticed, one of them is compositing. It's not new, it's been in use since photography began, but it has taken on a new look. People often believe that it's HDR when in actual fact it's multiple images combined.


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (May 31, 2012)

I, on occasions, shoot purposely into the ferocious Florida bright sun with a super fast shutter and a mono light on the subject =)


----------



## chuasam (May 31, 2012)

It's called KeyShifting Up. My friend makes a good living doing just that Kim Akrigg Photography


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jun 1, 2012)

chuasam said:


> It's called KeyShifting Up. My friend makes a good living doing just that Kim Akrigg Photography



Nice!


----------



## jowensphoto (Jun 1, 2012)

Looks like the site OP posted is a husband-wife team. Damn they do some amazing work.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jun 1, 2012)

jowensphoto said:


> Looks like the site OP posted is a husband-wife team. Damn they do some amazing work.



Yeah, I noticed that last night, that it was a team.  I love their work!


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 1, 2012)

Mot said:


> This image was, by far, my favourite.



Oh dear god, no...  wahahahaha!  Sooooooo wrong..

Otherwise, the work is very nice, if a little bit cliche at times.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 1, 2012)

luvmyfamily said:


> Schwettylens said:
> 
> 
> > I wouldnt call that overexposed. It is either the sun hitting the lens element (probably on purpose with no lens hood), or he did it on on PP. Nothing is overexposed. Even the white dress you can see detail. I say his work is top notch.
> ...



Cool does not have to be technically correct. Lots of people on here break all kinds of rules of photography and it is awesome.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 1, 2012)

tirediron said:


> luvmyfamily said:
> 
> 
> > ...The only thinkg I noticed was a little blown out skies, but they seem to work.
> ...



He probably did it on purpose and it had nothing at all to do with scheduling. This is definitely intentional. The younger folks really love this type of shot and so do I. To coin it best it looks heavenly.


----------



## DiskoJoe (Jun 1, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Mot said:
> 
> 
> > This image was, by far, my favourite.
> ...



Its awesome. It shows a fun playful side of their personalities. You could not do this with just anyone.


----------



## luvmyfamily (Jun 1, 2012)

DiskoJoe said:


> Jaemie said:
> 
> 
> > Mot said:
> ...



I love their work and creativity.  Definately tells a story.


----------



## Designer (Jun 1, 2012)

I visited the site, and the first set that came up, Brad + Lauren's engagement set, has some very questsionable photos.  IMO, they are just a fad, and with any luck the fad will die soon.  Some sure seem overexposed to me, but I'm not a pro, so what do I know?   Did you get a load of that one where they're standing on logs?  The logs are in perfect focus, and good exposure, but the couple (who are PAYING for it) are not.  

I think this is an example of someone who knows how to sell his services, regardless of what some of us think.  After all, he has the terms "traditional elegance + class", "high fashion", and "modern journalistic style", so he can charge a lot of money.  And with all those photos, at different locations (classy rail yard, that) he is definitely charging them plenty.


----------



## Designer (Jun 1, 2012)

Mot said:


> This image was, by far, my favourite.



Nothin' but CLASS!!!!!


----------



## KmH (Jun 1, 2012)

Low contrast from strong back lighting is not a new trend. Photographers have been doing it for more than 50 years.

What has changed is it's a lot easier to use the internet to look at lots of photos from different photographers.

Little of what is done in retail photography today, is new.


----------



## Josh66 (Jun 1, 2012)

KmH said:


> What has changed is it's a lot easier to use the internet to look at lots of photos from different photographers.


Probably makes it harder to stand out from the crowd...?  Everyone is doing the same thing, what to do to set yourself apart...?


----------



## Iron Flatline (Jun 2, 2012)

"No Dumping". Sheesh, I wanna scratch my eyes out.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 2, 2012)

The "No dumping" seemed out of place in the sets but it sure was funny as hell.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 2, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> Mot said:
> 
> 
> > This image was, by far, my favourite.
> ...


A bit cliche is an understatement. they're overly sentimental, posed and obnoxious. Though yes, many husband-wife teams do excellent work:

http://www.grazierphotoblog.com/ 

Many of these trendy techniques look very fresh, without requiring a lot of skill to produce. Unfortunately, these styles will not pass the test of time, and will be remebered not for the subject, but rather the graphic trends popular at the time.


----------



## Compaq (Jun 2, 2012)

I wouldn't call HDR a phase or a fad. If you use a graduated ND filter, you're using a technique to achieve "HDR" photos. Or you can take multiple exposures and mask in parts manually. Or you can use photomatix. Or you can use fill flash. I'd say all those give you HDR photos, if your sensor can't capture then entire range in one exposure.

Too much of tonemapping might be phase. To me, it's just another tool (that I use quite often).


----------



## unpopular (Jun 2, 2012)

I would not call HDR a fad at all, though I do think that overcooked tonemapping is. I am more referring to these "hipster" effects that have become popular.

I think though that for something to be HDR, it must include more dynamic range than the sensing medium is capable of. I don't think flash or ND filters count since they are subtractive in nature.


----------



## IByte (Jun 2, 2012)

Very bad selective coloring is an ongoing fad.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 2, 2012)

^ selective coloring should be left only for those posters of little kids wearing depression-era clothes, kissing while passing flowers. You know, the kind that should only be found in the bedrooms of cat hoarders.

ETA: oh god.  http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d...ce-Codes-Posters/myspace-codes-posters003.jpg (NSFW)


----------



## Kazooie (Jun 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ^ selective coloring should be left only for those posters of little kids wearing depression-era clothes, kissing while passing flowers. You know, the kind that should only be found in the bedrooms of cat hoarders.
> 
> ETA: oh god.  http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d...ce-Codes-Posters/myspace-codes-posters003.jpg (NSFW)


I wanna click it... but at the same time I don't...


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

^^ it's tastelessness upon tastelessness. Non-nude, however.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> ^ selective coloring should be left only for those posters of little kids wearing depression-era clothes, kissing while passing flowers. You know, the kind that should only be found in the bedrooms of cat hoarders.



hmm...  I'm trying to think of a situation where that kind of coloring might be a good idea, and cannot. Oh and, "cat hoarders" made me laugh.



unpopular said:


> ETA: oh god. http://i34.photobucket.com/albums/d...ce-Codes-Posters/myspace-codes-posters003.jpg (NSFW)



Oh god, indeed. It even fails to stir me on a sexual level.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

That's because you aren't wearing a cowboy hat and drinking Jim Bean while listening to Kid Rock.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> That's because you aren't wearing a cowboy hat and drinking Jim Bean while listening to Kid Rock.



I gotta try that..  hehe


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

Please do post pics!


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Please do post pics!



I will. In B&W, with that bottle of Jim Beam selectively colorized, of course.


----------



## unpopular (Jun 3, 2012)

Selectively color your nipples too. Nothing but class in selective coloring.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 3, 2012)

unpopular said:


> Selectively color your nipples too. Nothing but class in selective coloring.



Done that. Well, with strawberry jam. :3


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2012)

Jaemie said:


> unpopular said:
> 
> 
> > Selectively color your nipples too. Nothing but class in selective coloring.
> ...



WOW!!! must have been fun


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 4, 2012)

Patriot said:


> Done that. Well, with strawberry jam. :3



WOW!!! must have been fun[/QUOTE]

Actually, it was, though sticky. It looks weird, too. hehe.. (there's a pic on my blog. shameless plug..   ) 

And on second thought, I guess it hardly counts as selective coloring in the traditional sense of the process.


----------



## Patriot (Jun 4, 2012)

Oh I see what you mean now.


----------



## Jaemie (Jun 4, 2012)




----------

